# [SOLVED] operating system



## seemama10 (Sep 25, 2013)

which is the best operating system?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: operating system*

Hi, welcome to TSF

It depends on what you'll be using the computer for, how old it is, and what its specs are.

More recent versions of Windows, like 7 and 8, are the most popular for home use. XP and Vista are still used, but Microsoft will be ending their support for the older XP next year.

If you want a free operating system, there are several versions of Linux available that are aimed at different types of user.


----------



## seemama10 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: operating system*

thanx for youe reply.


----------

